# Online Marketplace



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Sometime the first of the month we're going to start promoting our new online Marketplace *grFind*. We're working with the Economic Development of our county and have someone interested in doing local marketing. Although this is designed to be an international marketplace the idea is to start building the business locally. With that in mind, we thought there may be a few people here that would be interested.

We've put together a slideshow of screenshots that shows the main highlights. I will be adding to this as we finish more parts of the program.

grFind screenshots

Our goal is to have this program completed and fully functional by the first of the month.

I'd like to get some feedback from people here. PMs would be welcome and if you want to respond by email I'll send the email in a pm (alternately, it's on the 2nd page of the screenshots down near the bottom).

Thank you all for your time.

Debora
grFind Marketplace

Edited to add: These are just screenshots and you can't click any of the links or buttons on these pages. To see the real program click here to go to grfind


----------

